# Strangest thing you've ever seen



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

This is just so we can relate stories about the weird, strange, creepy or just plain odd. They don't have to be Halloween related or supernatural, but I'm sure we won't discriminate against such posts here. Kinda weird in itself, a lot of my odd sightings involve bicycles..

When I was a kid a guy spent most of a day riding a bike around my nieghborhood in a gorilla costume.I never knew what that was about.. he wasnt advertising anything and as I remember it was late spring or early summer, nowhere near Halloween. Seeing this guy suddenly come around a corner startled my brother so much he fell off his bike. 

When we were kids my cousin and I were pretty sure we saw a zombie on a bike one evening. We were walking home from our neighborhood video store and riding a bike toward us comes a tall, skinny man who looks like he's about 105 years old. Bald, strange looking skin-he almost looked mummified- bloodshot eyes, blank stare, mouth hanging open. When he got past us my cousin said he was half expecting him to jump off the bike yelling "brains!"

Just recently, -like last year or so there was an older man I used to see riding a bike around town.. pretty sure he was homeless. He always wore the same thing and stopped me on the street once or twice to ask for change. One morning I came home from work and across the parking lot I see this guy having what appeared to be a very animated argument with... nobody.
He was waving his arms around, stomping his feet, and yelling something..I was close enough to hear him but too far away to make out the words. At first I thought he had broken into song and dance and was gonna go give him some change. Then I realized he really didnt sound happy and it was early enough in the morning that there weren't any people around to be performing for. I went into my apartment and there was no sign of him when I came back out. I didn't see him around after that day.

I can remember an incident that didn't involve a bike after all.. I once saw a man hit a light pole in a parking lot, then get out of his car and scream " You son of a bitch!! You hit me!!"


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

hmm... I like the topic. There could be some interesting stories here. 

To add to your light pole story, about 5 years ago, I was watching a smallville series on dvd and the power went out, at the same time as a giant crashing noise. I lived at an T interesection. 

A guy had run his car dead center into a telephone/ power pole across the street trying to make the turn. It was about 12:30 at night so no other cars were around. I went out to see what was going on and the guy was blind drunk or high. He got out of his car and after looking over the situation stated. "You know this dent matches the pole." He had taken the pole a foot and a half into his hood, pushed the engine block into the dash, and somehow survived without a scratch. But that statement and his honest surprise of the match will stick with me forever. 

Ok, next


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Papa Bones, now a days when you see someone arguing with no one, you don't know if they're crazy or just using bluetooth.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

When I was a kid I was driving in a severe thunderstorm (we have lovely weather here in Kansas...) Anyway, I pulled up to an intersection just in time to see a bolt of lightning hit a tree that about a half dozen cows were huddled under for shelter. Every one of the cows fell over dead in unison. 

Like I said, lovely weather here in Kansas...


----------

